# Budget combo



## Pippy (Nov 17, 2012)

A few years ago, I spotted a Rancilio Silva Machine and grinder on Gumtree for £ 50, which the advert said had "only been used a few times". This was true, but the manufacturing date suggested the items had been put in a cupboard for ten years!

Both worked fine for about a year, when the machine boiler failed. I sourced a replacement boiler, and carefully took the machine apart, but it was incompatible.

Loath to throw it away, I advertised it on the forum for "spares or repair" and was surprised at the interest. I did a deal with a forum member and exchanged the dismantled machine for a refurbished Gaggia Tebe, which is still going strong. He congratulated me on not losing a single screw or washer.

Following his expert attention, the Silva was reborn with a PID, and sold on to another forum member. A great eco solution.

I will post a couple of photos separately.


----------



## Pippy (Nov 17, 2012)

Always use a double walled Stainless steel espresso cup


----------



## ashcroc (Oct 28, 2016)

Welcome out of the shadows. I can vaguely remember when my tebe looked that stock!


----------



## Pippy (Nov 17, 2012)

Just froth some UHT skimmed milk. Love the Bodum double walled glass


----------



## Pippy (Nov 17, 2012)

ashcroc said:


> Welcome out of the shadows. I can vaguely remember when my tebe looked that stock!


My wife thinks it looks really cool. Prefers it to the Silva.


----------



## Pippy (Nov 17, 2012)

The Rancilio grinder is really great. Until I got this combo I didn't realise how important it was.

My wife grinds the beans and then uses an Aeropress and Nespresso frother. She's too impatient to wait for me fiddling with the Gaggia.

The Rancilio is a wonderful piece of artisan engineering. Fabricated from bent metal sheet.


----------



## Pippy (Nov 17, 2012)

I picked up this stylish chunk of metal quite cheap ages ago. Been dropped on the floor a few times but does the job for me.


----------



## Pippy (Nov 17, 2012)

I like this online supplier.

Best value I think when you spend enough (£ 25) to get free postage.

And they often have discount offers.


----------



## Pippy (Nov 17, 2012)

Visiting the shop is a special treat when I'm in Bristol


----------



## Pippy (Nov 17, 2012)

My son lives in Melbourne and I went to this in 2017. Amazing. Hipster Central.


----------



## Pippy (Nov 17, 2012)

The roof terrace of Cafe Bu in Carlton, Melbourne. Free water always on tap


----------



## Pippy (Nov 17, 2012)

No I can't do this


----------

